# Frage zu Werbt einen Freund



## Noxn (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde gerne wissen ob der andere Spieler auch die 3x EP bekommt wenn er LVL 1 und ich LVL 20 bin.


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Juli 2014)

Ihr dürft nicht mehr als 4 Level auseinander sein.


----------

